# Coming off to get wife prego



## ATLRigger (Dec 30, 2021)

So this thread has been rehashed a million times, but I’ve gotta own spin on it, so I figured I’d post up to get some feedback.
My wife will get her IED, i mean, IUD, removed this week.
I plan on coming off the gear for perhaps a year to get her pregnant. I have a toddler daughter already and think she needs a friend. 

I’ve got clomid and Nolvadex on hand and will get some HcG soon.   I’ve still got a couple months left of my cycle (finish up the dbol for the first 10 weeks, but still running NPP and test for another 6-8 week.
Anyhow, do I start using the HcG a couple weeks before I finish cycle?
Then calculate the half life of my gear and start clomid and nolva at that point?
When do I get my bloods checked to see how well I’ve recovered ? 8 week after ?


----------



## quackattack (Dec 30, 2021)

You've probably already read this but check out MR Ripped Zilla's post on HCG.  Not 100% applicable but it has some good info.





						How to use hCG on cycle & for TRT
					

It's been a while. This is in response to the hCG questions we've been getting on the board lately. Not as detailed as my usual stuff but the practice advice is easy to follow - that's more important :)  Audio (I've had a long ass day, don't judge my impatience too harshly)...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




This post also has some good dosing and frequency info from some people smarter than me.





						Stopping TRT for fertility
					

35yrs old, been on TRT for 3 or 4 years now.  We tried to conceive our first born for over a year before seeing a top notch fertility doc.  I explained my situation, they run blood and semen analysis = super high test, zero swimmers and this was on low dose HCG + 150mg test cyp/week.  He upped...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 30, 2021)

A guy at my gym stayed on cycle but added something he read about and it wasn't HCG. I want to say it was a x amount of deca which I thought was weird. I'll see if I can find out what it was.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 30, 2021)

Dont forget your HMG
Expensive, but an excellent fertility compound


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 30, 2021)

HMG?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 30, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> HMG?



Beat way of explaining HMG
Is it's the partner to HCG
Both obviously being gonadotropins.

HCG primarily dealing with LH
and HMG primarily dealing with FSH
Hence increasing spermatogenosis, more swimmers... more active swimmers.

LH, obviously more attuned to Test production, testes size etc.

Together, they are a powerful 1-2 punch for artificially increases testes size/production and sperm qauntity/ quality... so to speak


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 30, 2021)

Get HMG. I have a friend going thru the same thing. Was running HMG 2x a week and his sperm count increased drastically. The high price is the only downfall.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 30, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> Get HMG. I have a friend going thru the same thing. Was running HMG 2x a week and his sperm count increased drastically. The high price is the only downfall.



Can't specifically remember the doses
But I WANT to say, something like 50iu 2x a week.
or 75iu.... foggy brain.

I've used the Bayer HMG, which is like $40 (CAD) a vial at 150iu
So give or take $30CAD per week of HMG
Expensive, relativly speaking to other PEDs, but a small price to pay for fertility IMHO


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 30, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Can't specifically remember the doses
> But I WANT to say, something like 50iu 2x a week.
> or 75iu.... foggy brain.
> 
> ...


What sucks is you need to go Pharma. I grabbed a bunch of generic stuff from a Chinese source. It wasn’t on Jano’s list but he said he’d give it a shot. He couldn’t get a result and refunded me. I don’t think there’s another real way to see if it’s legit besides a sperm count analysis.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 30, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> What sucks is you need to go Pharma. I grabbed a bunch of generic stuff from a Chinese source. It wasn’t on Jano’s list but he said he’d give it a shot. He couldn’t get a result and refunded me. I don’t think there’s another real way to see if it’s legit besides a sperm count analysis.



Agreed
No fucking sound with Generic HMG.
And its not like you can just piss Test like HCG.

That being said, at least in Canada, Pharma is like 25% of the price of generics, specifically for HCG.
So I just go with Bayer, and I've piss tested it a few times, works like a charm


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 30, 2021)

Here's what my guy said
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 30, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Here's what my guy said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deca is especially good at destroying fertility.

That being said, it's not IMPOSSIBLE to conceive while on blast
One of the Anabolic Docs patients, impregnated his wife while blasting Deca and High MENT

That doesnt mean that MENT is good for fertility, in fact it's been studied as a male birth control.

One fact is, the human body will try to find a way to adapt


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 30, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> One fact is, the human body will try to find a way to adapt


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 30, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Deca is especially good at destroying fertility.
> 
> That being said, it's not IMPOSSIBLE to conceive while on blast
> One of the Anabolic Docs patients, impregnated his wife while blasting Deca and High MENT
> ...


I thought it was strange when he said that too. Don't know what studies he was reading but he has a baby now so something worked.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 30, 2021)

Plenty of buddies in the gym with young kids and theyve never come off


----------



## shackleford (Jan 2, 2022)

or stick with the hcg and find some fsh. follitropin. whatever you call it. 
HMG is essentially hcg and fsh combined. the two gonadotropins that are suppressed by exogenous testosterone.

for your reading pleasure:


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> or stick with the hcg and find some fsh. follitropin. whatever you call it.
> HMG is essentially hcg and fsh combined. the two gonadotropins that are suppressed by exogenous testosterone.
> 
> for your reading pleasure:



Only reason I typically recomend both is price of HMG is high
and to achieve the LH influx, would have to pin a lot.
I didnt even know follitropin was a thing, time for some research
Thanks brother


----------



## shackleford (Jan 2, 2022)

I also did some reading on enclomiphene.

I cant find a reliable source for it though. I think even express, before they disappeared, found that their enclomiphene was in fact not straight enclomiphene. I'd love to find some for if/when i need to correct fertility issues.

Here is an article i saved:


----------



## SkankHunt (Jan 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Only reason I typically recomend both is price of HMG is high
> and to achieve the LH influx, would have to pin a lot.
> I didnt even know follitropin was a thing, time for some research
> Thanks brother


----------



## shackleford (Jan 2, 2022)

I've read the enclomiphene has a much better side effect profile when compared to clomiphene.

My understanding is clomiphene contains both enclomiphene and zuclomiphene (sp?) and the latter is responsible for the majority of sides while the former is responsible for the beneficial effects.

Someone feel free to correct me if I'm worng. I've done a bit of reading on this but I dont want to inadvertantly spread bad info.


----------



## SkankHunt (Jan 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I've read the enclomiphene has a much better side effect profile when compared to clomiphene.
> 
> My understanding is clomiphene contains both enclomiphene and zuclomiphene (sp?) and the latter is responsible for the majority of sides while the former is responsible for the beneficial effects.


Impossible to find enclo which sucks. I heard it’s the bees knees.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 2, 2022)

SkankHunt said:


> Impossible to find enclo which sucks. I heard it’s the bees knees.


That sucks. I'll keep looking, but if you can't find it, I'm sure I can't.


----------



## RISE (Jan 4, 2022)

All you need is HCG.  I got my wife pregnant twice after a week of starting hcg.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 4, 2022)

RISE said:


> All you need is HCG.  I got my wife pregnant twice after a week of starting hcg.


That's just luck.. you must not be completely dry when on juice. 

The spermatogenesis cycle takes 2-3mos. If you got your wife pregnant after only a week, you were still makin some swimmers while using gear, or...... 👀


----------



## 69nites (Jan 4, 2022)

Step 1 is getting your count checked. For all you know you can knock her up just fine the way you are.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 4, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> That's just luck.. you must not be completely dry when on juice.
> 
> The spermatogenesis cycle takes 2-3mos. If you got your wife pregnant after only a week, you were still makin some swimmers while using gear, or...... 👀


Not really uncommon. Guys knock chicks up on gear all the time. I know a substancial amount of guys with substancial amounts of abortions under their belts on tren.

On gear or not, nut on her face or your bastard spawn will live in disgrace.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 4, 2022)

My first girl I came off and used hCG, hMG, and Clomid. 

My second girl I stayed on 2g of test and the ancillaries.


----------



## RISE (Jan 4, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> That's just luck.. you must not be completely dry when on juice.
> 
> The spermatogenesis cycle takes 2-3mos. If you got your wife pregnant after only a week, you were still makin some swimmers while using gear, or...... 👀


I'm completely dry.  We've had sex without it for over a year, 4 or 5 days out of the week,  and no luck.  Twice I got her pregnant the week or two after I started cycling hcg.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 16, 2022)

Been off for six or seven weeks now.  
Going to get bloods done soon.  
I did not experience a crash of any sort but I have been taking clomid and Nolva. 
I have lost 10lbs and lifting is well….different. 
The weight feels so heavy haha.


----------



## Jmassive101 (Apr 24, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> No fucking sound with Generic HMG.
> And its not like you can just piss Test like HCG.
> 
> ...


 Where can I get Bayer HMG from, everything else is way expensive


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 24, 2022)

So I can’t get any bloods done anytime soon because of the show I’m working.  Going back on TRT. 
Didn’t like gaining fat and losing muscle.


----------



## Regretfulbill (May 1, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> So I can’t get any bloods done anytime soon because of the show I’m working.  Going back on TRT.
> Didn’t like gaining fat and losing muscle.


You still planning on getting the wifey preggo? I got off trt for the same reason a few weeks ago.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2022)

Regretfulbill said:


> You still planning on getting the wifey preggo? I got off trt for the same reason a few weeks ago.


I’m going to get Sperm checked and if it’s low I’m going to start hmg


----------



## Fuel SARMs (Nov 11, 2022)

How did that work for ya Brother? I went through the same thing 7 years ago and again about 4 years ago before my last 2 were born. I run test year round and had to come off. I just used clomiphene and it worked great for me.


----------



## Rider (Nov 12, 2022)

Yes, I was going to ask the same question.  It’s been almost a year, any luck brother?


----------

